# À quoi sert la Time Capsule exactement ?



## cherry plum (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon, vous allez me trouver gourde mais tant pis, je me lance en posant ma question stupide ! 
J'ai acheté une Time Capsule, pensant acheter un disque dur externe de grande capacité sur lequel je pourrai enregistrer en WIFI à partir de mes deux Mac, tous mes fichiers audio, photo et vidéo. Je pensais aussi avoir fait l'acquisition d'un appareil qui me permettrait de "capter" internet, un peu comme Air Port, en m'inscrivant chez un fournisseur internet et faire donc l'économie d'une BOX.

Mais je n'arrive ni à trouver internet, ni à enregistrer des données sur cet engin, ni à la configurer. Sans compter que, si je m'abonne à internet chez un fournisseur, il me fournit la BOX machin non ?

Donc en bref je ne sais pas à quoi sert la Time Capsule et je me demande bien à présent pourquoi j'ai acheté ça... :rose: Je vous avais prévenus, c'est nouille hein ! 

Merci à ceux qui m'éclaireront, sans trop de langage hyper technique SVP ! 
Laurence


----------



## gmaa (18 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

http://www.apple.com/fr/timecapsule/backup.html

Et regarde autour de ce lien, tu verras que ton achat impulsif est utile...


----------



## flamoureux (24 Avril 2011)

La Time capsule ne te donne en aucun cas accès à internet. Seul ton fournisseur d'accès peut le faire. Par contre, elle te permet de retransmettre le signal éventuellement (c'est ce qu'on appelle un routeur) mais ce n'est pas sa vocation premiere. Son réel intérêt et d'être utilisée avec le logiciel Time Machine, inclus dans OSX pour faire des sauvegarde toutes les heures de ton système. 

Tu peux éventuellement mettre des fichiers dessus mais encore une fois ce n'est pas sa vocation premiere.


----------

